# Why cant they breed



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

HI I had my ps for almost 4 years now, why cant they breed there's 5 of them in a 150 g tank but with a seperator, do they need more plants? the temp is 77 and there almost black, there allways fighting for teritories , who knows only time will i guess


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's the pics


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Well if you are seriously interested in breeding step 1 is to ditch the eggcrate and that black.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

what he said and the temp should be highter say 81-84 I haven't bred any myself but from what I've read and seen here privitcy, big water changes and sometimes live food triggers them......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

How big are they? They look a bit stunted if there 4 years old. At that age they should be about 9". I agree with moving the black as thats probably stressing them making them not even concider breeding. Even if you remove the black it doesnt guarantee breeding. Water changes and temp maipulation usually help, but not always


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

The 5 rps are between 7-10inchs


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would say ditch the black also give them more cover. They really cant establish any place because there isnt any barriers at all. I would plant the tank or at least get some fake plants to put in there but deff get rid of the rhom.

Its not that they cant breed it is more likely that they are choosing not to breed. Piranhas you have to have things almost perfect before they will breed. By your water level I would have to guess that you might have skipped some water changes. You have to keep up on them if you want them to breed. But trust me sometimes it is a curse once you get fish to breed. You need a lot of tanks and your water changes will triple along with the feeding schedule.


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

ok thanks for the info, ill get another tank for the black piranha and put some plants in there and do more water changes, i only change the water every 3rd week or so, so how many times should i do water changes? and i do monthly filter changes too, clean out the media and canisters and gravel cleaning. Il give u guys thew updates soon as i can and hopefully u can help me breed these guys and maybe get some $$ out of it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

When you say filter changes what do you mean?? All you have to do is rinse the media with tank water NOT FRESH WATER!! If you rinse the media with fresh water it will kill all the bacteria in the canister that you need. Honestly I would do a 25% water change at least once a week with a good gravel vac. If you cant get all the gravel just remember where you left off and start there the next week. BTW I know you have a eheim filter but what series is it?? You should be turing your water over at least 10 times a hour...


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

filter change meaning 1/3 cleaning of the filters with fresh water, yes your right i have a professional 2 eihem and a 2 series fluval canister and a 4 series power head


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not getting something.
Am I wrong or did you say that they're "Almost black?"

Then you show a picture where they're about as silver as you can get.

If you want them to breed, turn the temperature up to the lower 80's, and add a lot of peat to the filters.
The decreased pH and addition of tannins to the water will help trigger spawning.

Man, when my reds go into breeding colors, we're talking almost midnight black with gold speckles.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine are actually breeding as we speak for the first time! They arnt even that dark like the picks ive seen, but rather more like the stress induced darkness where there is still silver showing. I think the main factor that contributed to them breeding was changing them from a divided 125 to their own 65. This gave them privacy, but more importantly it was a really large water change that i think gave them the right conditions to lay eggs. Now i Just have to raise them.


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

wow congtats


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hogwash said:


> wow congtats


thanks i wasn't expecting it either really. Funny because i didn't get jack from them when actually trying, I would try some large water changes like way more then there used to (mayby 50% for a couple days) and see if it helps any. P's breed at the start of the rainy season and this is when water goes from crappy quality to good quality as waste becomes less concentrated.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> Mine are actually breeding as we speak for the first time! They arnt even that dark like the picks ive seen, but rather more like the stress induced darkness where there is still silver showing. I think the main factor that contributed to them breeding was changing them from a divided 125 to their own 65. This gave them privacy, but more importantly it was a really large water change that i think gave them the right conditions to lay eggs. Now i Just have to raise them.


Yeah, congrats.................


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> Mine are actually breeding as we speak for the first time! They arnt even that dark like the picks ive seen, but rather more like the stress induced darkness where there is still silver showing. I think the main factor that contributed to them breeding was changing them from a divided 125 to their own 65. This gave them privacy, but more importantly it was a really large water change that i think gave them the right conditions to lay eggs. Now i Just have to raise them.


Yeah, congrats.................
[/quote]
Now i just have to figure out a method to raise them. ive got a general idea, but some reading would be a nice refreshment. I hope i can keep the first batch alive and grow them, but if not i will hopefully be able to get another batch and be able to learn from any previous mistakes.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> Mine are actually breeding as we speak for the first time! They arnt even that dark like the picks ive seen, but rather more like the stress induced darkness where there is still silver showing. I think the main factor that contributed to them breeding was changing them from a divided 125 to their own 65. This gave them privacy, but more importantly it was a really large water change that i think gave them the right conditions to lay eggs. Now i Just have to raise them.


Yeah, congrats.................
[/quote]
Now i just have to figure out a method to raise them. ive got a general idea, but some reading would be a nice refreshment. I hope i can keep the first batch alive and grow them, but if not i will hopefully be able to get another batch and be able to learn from any previous mistakes.
[/quote]

There is some great read on this forum bout fry-setups, it would be nice to see a large shoal one bred themselves diff been a idea of mine for some time good luck.........


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm thinking of producing a long article to help all you guys out, would be nice to have something like that pinned here. i think between others who have bred and myself, we could get some nice info. pinned in this forum so people don't have to go from thread to thread finding the info they desire. at least something to get people going, and, also to get a decent range of opinions on what setups breeders like to use, as it can differ from person to person.


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

very true right on!!! we need help here haha....


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> i'm thinking of producing a long article to help all you guys out, would be nice to have something like that pinned here. i think between others who have bred and myself, we could get some nice info. pinned in this forum so people don't have to go from thread to thread finding the info they desire. at least something to get people going, and, also to get a decent range of opinions on what setups breeders like to use, as it can differ from person to person.


I think that will be very helpfull..........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> i'm thinking of producing a long article to help all you guys out, would be nice to have something like that pinned here. i think between others who have bred and myself, we could get some nice info. pinned in this forum so people don't have to go from thread to thread finding the info they desire. at least something to get people going, and, also to get a decent range of opinions on what setups breeders like to use, as it can differ from person to person.


I think that will be very helpfull..........
[/quote]
In a couple months hopefully ill be able to contribute something to help out, but not untill i get some more breeding experience


----------

